# For those who have performed Tchaikovsky's piano works, how was your experience?



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

I've heard it said that Tchaikovsky did not compose for piano with performability in mind, so my question is: just how awkward, impractical, and unnecessarily difficult is it to play his music?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

level82rat said:


> I've heard it said that Tchaikovsky did not compose for piano with performability in mind, so my question is: just how awkward, impractical, and unnecessarily difficult is it to play his music?


*For those who have performed Tchaikovsky's piano works, how was your experience?*

Actually, I attempted one of the Seasons pieces. Tchaikovsky himself came out of the grave and haunted me for a full year till I stopped attacking his music.

But, if what you write is true, that "Tchaikovsky did not compose for piano with _performability_ in mind" [my italics], the ghost of the composer should have been rather pleased by my playing. Alas ....


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

level82rat said:


> I've heard it said that Tchaikovsky did not compose for piano with performability in mind, so my question is: just how awkward, impractical, and unnecessarily difficult is it to play his music?


All the people from his area are death, so all hearsay.:angel:


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> All the people from his area are death, so all hearsay.:angel:


Russians are all grim reapers?


----------

